# UK Driving Licences in Spain



## Vinray (May 20, 2009)

I have come across this subject on several forums, including this one, and have still felt confused about the definitive situation. However my wife and I visited a gestor this morning who summarised our situation as she understood it and I would like to know whether any other correspondents out there are able to confirm or refute what we have been told.

We have been in Spain for over 4 years and came with British card type EU licences both of which are due to expire in May next year. We thought we would get some advance info from a gestor and the following is a summary of what we were advised.

1. Our licences are valid and accepted in Spain without any additional documentation as will any future renewals in the UK using a UK address. 

2. No registration of our existing or future UK card-type licences will be required ie the overstamping at the Jefatura Provincial de Tráfico. This procedure is only necessary in respect of paper versions.

3. Should we wish we can switch to a Spanish licence at any time which would require having a simple medical examination (height, weight, blood pressure, eyesight and also a simulated co-ordination test. The local cost for this is 30 euros.

4. The certificate issued after completion of the examination is valid for obtaining or renewing a Spanish licence only. It is not needed for UK licences and in any case is only valid for 3 months.

Based on our previous understandings we have in fact gone through with the medical exam and now appear to have 3 months in which to decide whether or not to use it for a switch to a Spanish licence. Certainly the UK route is the more attractive as licences are renewable every 3 years (we are over-70s!!) compared with the Spanish 2 years and is renewable on line, and of course we won't have to pay 30 euros every 2 years as well. 

The only possible down-side would be whether we contracted a medical condition which required reporting at renewal with possible reference back to one's doctor.. As we no longer have a UK doctor I am unsure how we might be able to handle such a situation.

Before we tear up our medical certificate however I would be grateful for any views which anyone may care to make.

Ray


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Ray,

:welcome: to the forum.

That is great information you have there!! I am still driving around on my old paper licence. Doesn't seem to be a problem with insurance but this may be the reason mine is so expensive. I have been here 6 years so no excuse re: sorting it out. Haven't needed to show my doc's accept for the ITV and I can't remember if they looked at my licence.

Thank you for your input here. Hope to see more postings or new threads from you.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Vinray said:


> I have come across this subject on several forums, including this one, and have still felt confused about the definitive situation. However my wife and I visited a gestor this morning who summarised our situation as she understood it and I would like to know whether any other correspondents out there are able to confirm or refute what we have been told.
> 
> We have been in Spain for over 4 years and came with British card type EU licences both of which are due to expire in May next year. We thought we would get some advance info from a gestor and the following is a summary of what we were advised.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome.

The only problem I foresee s if ever you get stoped by GCT (the traffic police). Your driving license and your NIE or certificate of residency will not have the same address, obviously, and they don't like their fines getting lost. So they might be tempted for on the spot jobbies, and they're never good.

I had this chat with a friend who actually works in Traffico - he said "Yes, it is legal to drive on a UK license, completely. But if you are resident here, it isn't appreciated for all sorts of reasons, paperwork being one of them. I guess I can see his point of view as fines go to your address (speeding ones via camera without any Police intervention for one thing), so I can see why they might wonder why a resident here has a foreing address on their license - suspicious lot that they are at the best of times.

Isn't a basic medical required for a UK license after a certain age in any case - how would that work?

All the best,
Xose


----------



## almendros (Aug 14, 2008)

Vinray said:


> 1. Our licences are valid and accepted in Spain without any additional documentation as will any future renewals in the UK using a UK address.
> 
> 3. Should we wish we can switch to a Spanish licence at any time which would require having a simple medical examination (height, weight, blood pressure, eyesight and also a simulated co-ordination test. The local cost for this is 30 euros.
> 
> 4. The certificate issued after completion of the examination is valid for obtaining or renewing a Spanish licence only. It is not needed for UK licences and in any case is only valid for 3 months.


It is a requirement that (Spanish resident) holders of UK licences have to meet the same conditions as holders of Spanish licences with regard to periods of validity and medical checks.

That means that you must have a medical every 5 years if over 45.

If you exchange your licence you do not need a medical. You will need a medical when it is renewed.

If you are resident in Spain then the only really clear way to avoid any potential (and possibly unwarranted) licence problems is to exchange your UK licence for a Spanish one.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

There should be no problems with using a UK licence in general as long as you fulfil the medical requirements.
Most police are aware of this. There _are_ some that arent. I've been stopped about 4 times, and no problem. Its a reciprocal agreement

Dont forget your UK photo licence expires every 10 years. Something many people dont realise, so although you think its valid until you are 65 / 70, its not. It needs to be renewed (date on front of licence) and for that you would need to have a UK address for it to be issued to


----------

